# Hairsheep shedding



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

As you know I have raised Wool breeds in the past.

I decided to get a couple of Katahdin hair sheep, so I would not have to shear.
So I have these two lambs and they are not really shedding out.
One is a little bit around his neck, the other is not. Of course it is getting warm, for this area.
Just before my much used blades died, I managed to get one for the most part sheared. I do see the hair underneath but no natural shedding.

So my question is this.... does it take Katahdin lambs (born in Feb) longer to shed out than the adults do?


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

I have heard that sometimes the younger ones may not shed as much their first year. And I have also notices with the older ones, that unless they have something to scratch on, you might have some of the topline hair that stays on. 

I have also heard that with Dorpers, that the better they shed gives them points for showing, so it's also a genetic thing with how well they shed.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

They have nice big trees to scratch on. But Thank you for the info, as I wasn't sure. 
So will keep my fingers crossed, next year they shed out on their own!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

They were just born this year? I wouldn't expect them to shed much this year. Sometimes they do the first summer, sometimes they don't. If you shear them (which I wouldn't do but your climate is different) and they shed later, it will look like a layer peeling off.

I hope you are happy with your lambs otherwise.

Peg


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Yes, they were born in Feb 2011. 
I did short'a shear one of them, because they have been hot. But the clippers blades got too dull to shear the other one.

Am enjoying them a lot!! ;O)


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I bought a Dorper ram lamb in December and the breeder told me he might not shed his first year - so far, that is proving to be true.

The Dorper/Katahdin oinker has peeled off most of her winter fluff and the two Barbados are looking pretty sleek. The Katahdin/Texel ewe was attacked by scissors - looks scruffy but she's much cooler! :whistlin:


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Mine born in Dec-Feb and have not fully shed, just a little on their undersides and legs and thats it. They are purebred Katahdin and both parents fully shed, so I expect its just cause its still their lamb wool.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So my question is this.... does it take Katahdin lambs (born in Feb) longer to shed out than the adults do?


Shedding can be highly variable

I have some who have never had wool, some who shed after the first year, and some who never shed at all.

Here's one at about 1 1/2 years old, and then again a year later:



















This one never had any wool:










The one on the right has never shed at all:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful Sheep and puppy!

Well, guess I will have to keep my fingers crossed. If I thought there was a chance they won't shed on their own, would of just bought a couple of wether's with the kind of fleece I like to handspin. sigh ~~


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Well if they are pure good katahdins, they will shed for you. But lambs that are born in the winter typically don't shed that first summer. That is their baby coat and some loose a little bit of it, some just have sleeker coats, but you will see them shed when they hit their second summer and grow a real winter coat.

And actually here a katahdin can't be coat graded till it is at least 7 months of age. Then lots of times that works out to winter so they don't get graded till they are a year...


----------



## emptycupranch (Jul 13, 2008)

My youngsters don't shed until their second summer. I have Katahdin and Dorper crosses. I have a keeper ewe lamb that is half wool and half Kat...really hoping she sheds at least a bit!


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

emptycupranch said:


> My youngsters don't shed until their second summer. I have Katahdin and Dorper crosses. I have a keeper ewe lamb that is half wool and half Kat...really hoping she sheds at least a bit!


Mine doesn't. :grump: But we love her anyway, she's a very sweet, friendly ewe.


----------

